# "Touching" Ribs



## shaun h (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been under the impression that when you cook ribs, you don't want them to overlap because then it will not evenly cook in the covered areas.  But then I see pictures of ribs cooking on here, stacked up and such.

What's the deal?

Can you "stack" or overlap ribs when you smoke them?  Sorry for the Noob question.


----------



## linguica (Dec 7, 2012)

All pieces of food in a smoker should have space for proper air (smoke) circulation. IMHO


----------



## shaun h (Dec 8, 2012)

thats what I've practiced as well.

Been seen a lot of pictures on here to the contrary though.  Would be nice if it didn't matter when doing big cooks.  Sure don't want to test it out though have it go wrong on me.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't like to mace my meats touching or overlap. The airflow thing for me......

However with that being said I will towards the end in order to make space and hot hold the ribs after I have sauced them or to stage a Q-View picture. But when cooking I don't overlap..


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 9, 2012)

IMHO it doesn't matter-













Memweekend2010 (12).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Dec 9, 2012






I find that they cook just fine, however I rotate them so the overlapped parts maintain the color that I want.


----------



## roller (Dec 9, 2012)

It may not matter but I try my best not to have different pieces of meat touching while smoking...Just a thang...


----------



## flash (Dec 9, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> IMHO it doesn't matter-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can get away with it, if needed, but as said make sure you rotate them so they get fully cooked.


----------



## linguica (Dec 9, 2012)

Bottom line, If you have 20 people coming over for dinner and are cooking 6 racks of ribs, 4 chickens, and 4 lbs of sausage, touching and over lapping rates a far second to getting dinner on the table on time.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 9, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Bottom line, If you have 20 people coming over for dinner and are cooking 6 racks of ribs, 4 chickens, and 4 lbs of sausage, touching and over lapping rates a far second to getting dinner on the table on time.




I agree 100%...... No one ever asked for their money back because the food was touching, but I have had people get mad if food was late......

I go by three simple rules for catering/entertaining ..............

1 - Count everything 
2 - On time
3 - Don't run out


----------



## linguica (Dec 9, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> I agree 100%...... No one ever asked for their money back because the food was touching, but I have had people get mad if food was late......
> I go by three simple rules for catering/entertaining ..............
> 1 - Count everything
> 2 - On time
> 3 - Don't run out


Even worse than getting mad is some of the guys will start grabbing your BBQ tools and "help out". This is to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Shaun,

To stack or not to stack was Shaun's question and my answer is..........my $.02

2 or 3 or 4 or five yrs ago I was watching Food Network show featuring Emeril Lagasse doing ribs on the BBQ grill (don't remember the heat source, etc. I think charcoal) he went thru his rub recipe and all the TV stuff and after the ribs were half done or so he stacked them on top ea other for a while then he rotated them!!!

He was explaining how the juice's from the top rack of short ribs would marinate lower ones and so on. I have tried this in yrs past and didn't find much difference, just made some last week using the individual method wrapped in foil, etc.

I searched for that Emeril Lagasse video but  couldn't find it, maybe someone else can.

al


----------



## custom99 (Dec 10, 2012)

I never let mine touch. I started using the rib racks that I got at Lowes and they work great. I tried stacking them a few times when it was time to foil them instead of wrapping them separate. They came out chewy and terrible every time. Went back to wrapping each in foil and they are great everytime.


----------

